# Liste in YAML Datei speichern und wieder auslesen



## import java.dev.org (28. Jul 2016)

Hallo,
wie kann ich eine Liste in einer .yml Datei speichern und wieder von der .yml Datei in die Liste speichern?

Gruß
Typ


----------



## BuddaKaeks (29. Jul 2016)

!!!!Google!!!! verriet mir:

In YAML speichert man so listen:

```
Meine Liste
      - ListEntry0
      - ListEntry1
```

und dann machst du dir halt eine Schreib Funktion a la:


```
void <T> writeList(PrintWriter writer, List<T> list){
      writer.print("List");
      for(T t  : list){
            writer.print("\t-" + t);
      }
}
```

Analog dazu ne read Methode

Und wenn du bissl http://www.google.com nutzt, dann findest du auch sicher ne library, die das ganze für dich übernimmt


----------

